# New Humidor



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Just unboxed and setup,

Just a great excuse to get more inventory..


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet! I have been wanting one for a while but it has just not been in the budget. I am hoping though that someone in my family gives me one next year when I get married haha. Great purchase and, like you said, you will have to fill that baby up now.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

what is that and where did you get it? Looks great!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, very nice Kevin!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

now fill it and lets see some pictures when it's done! great storage


----------



## Charlie G. (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice congrats and enjoy. I would love to get one when I can swing it.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

gasdocok said:


> what is that and where did you get it? Looks great!


It's a liebherr xs200, I was reading Cigar Afficionado and saw it in an ad, had to have it.. People say it's capacity is 60. I think I can get more In there than that, I am going to take out the top shelf, then I can store a couple of boxes.. Then there is two drawers.. I will let you know if I get it to capacity.

Liebherr actually manufactures wine refrigeration, this Humidor is spot on with temp and humidity.. I absolutely love this thing.

LIEBHERR XS200 - 17" Freestanding Cigar Humidor with 2 Spanish Cedar Wood Shelves, 2 Presentation Boxes, Digital Temperature Display, LED Lighting, Activated Charcoal Filter and Water Reservoir


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Yowzer!! I'll wait. . Still looks nice though.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

holy crap.. do you know how many wineadors you can setup for 2500??!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

n00b said:


> holy crap.. do you know how many wineadors you can setup for 2500??!!


I thought about that, I already have wine storage. In the end I really wanted to keep them separate..


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Puffer said:


> I thought about that, I already have wine storage. In the end I really wanted to keep them separate..


done..

Custom Wineador Creations


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you still keep wine at 56 degrees and 60% humidity and cigars and different temp and humidity?


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a converted closet for my cellar, I did have my Humidor in there, but it seemed as I was fighting the temp pretty good.. So separating them for me is easier to keep seperate temps and humidities.. I just don't like keeping my cigars that cold..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a beautiful machine. Congrats!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Puffer said:


> Can you still keep wine at 56 degrees and 60% humidity and cigars and different temp and humidity?


yes.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

That's pretty nice and pretty expensive. Congrats and looks good.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Puffer said:


> I have a converted closet for my cellar, I did have my Humidor in there, but it seemed as I was fighting the temp pretty good.. So separating them for me is easier to keep seperate temps and humidities.. I just don't like keeping my cigars that cold..


O yes, its a separate wine cooler. I have an edgestar 28 and use humidification beads, but you can also use silica gel cat litter. Keeps my cigars at 65 degrees and 66% rh!! all for about $200!! I love it!!

You can get the Beads from http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=65%+Rh+Humidity+Beads or http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ACC-CONSERVAGEL the conservagel are about half the price of heartfelt! Just FYI!

Do a search for wineadors here on puff and you will get lots of great info!:woohoo:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> O yes, its a separate wine cooler. I have an edgestar 28 and use humidification bead, but you can also use silica gel cat litter. Keeps my cigars at 65 degrees and 66% rh!! all for about $200!! I love it!!
> 
> Do a search for wineadors here on puff and you will get lots of great info!:woohoo:


what he said..

:hat:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Also Keeping them below 75 degrees greatly decreases the risk of the dreaded beetle!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I might have to look into that further, keep one Humidor for everyday smokes and have the other for long term aging.. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great looking new addition, Kevin! Congrats.

There's no problem storing cigars and wine together. Wine doesn't really care what the RH is and cigars actually enjoy the lower temps, at least any temp you'd store reds. If you place the cigars on top and wine on the bottom, you'll likely get slightly cooler temps on the bottom and slightly higher RH on the top.

Slidin' this one over to Accessory Discussion.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Puffer said:


> I might have to look into that further, keep one Humidor for everyday smokes and have the other for long term aging..
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I would do that if you can.

Especially if you're smoking CCs. The unit you purchased is great for aging and long term storage, but the rH range on it is generally too high for what you want to smoke them at. I keep my humidor for smoking down closer to 62%. My favorite NCs like Liga Privadas smoke great at 62%, and my CCs do even better if I take them out of the 62% humi and dry-box them for a day or two.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Kitty Litter did the trick for me.



bcannon87 said:


> O yes, its a separate wine cooler. I have an edgestar 28 and use humidification beads, but you can also use silica gel cat litter. Keeps my cigars at 65 degrees and 66% rh!! all for about $200!! I love it!!
> 
> You can get the Beads from Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories or ConservaGel - patented humidification for your priceless collectibles the conservagel are about half the price of heartfelt! Just FYI!
> 
> Do a search for wineadors here on puff and you will get lots of great info!:woohoo:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

i want that


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

man that set you back a few clams!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Very nice but very expensive :tu


----------

